# Soap scents



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I have made a couple of batches of soap and really like it. I purposely made it without any added essential oils or fragrance oils because at some point during our move from Florida to Nebraska a few years ago, my skin has gotten very sensitive to any additives in soaps or lotions. I don't have goat milk yet (hopefully, in April); I'm using water and I am a beekeeper so have been putting honey in my soap (us beekeepers like to put honey in everything!). 

I've tried scenting a couple of batches with stuff I have around here and it hasn't worked, all batches smell the same. Today I used some dried spearmint that I harvested from my garden this past summer and dried, then ground it today before I put it in the soap at trace. The whole kitchen smelled like spearmint from the time I opened the container with the dried spearmint; the grinder smells like it hours later, and the ground leaves smelled very strong to me before I added them. Now with the soap in the "mold" (I use the term loosely, as it just means whatever pan I find to put it in at the moment), it doesn't smell minty at all. 

So, I guess what I'm asking: is it possible to scent soap with herbs and/or spices? I make some lotion bars and lip balm that I give as gifts and I thought it would be nice to include some soap, especially after I have goat milk to make it with, but it would probably be a better gift it's scented. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

You may try infusing the Spearmint in some oil. Not sure if the scent will hold or not, but others here use that method.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I doubt the scent will come through your finished soap.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree, the chemical reaction can really wipe out any herbs simply added to the mixture, though infusing the oil , especially double infusing it might work better. I believe you would have to infuse it with something strong like the mint or maybe rosemary to get any result. I find that my oatemal milk & honey smells sweet and slightly nutty, even though I don't add any fragrance to it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

EO's would probably work for you not FO but nope you won't get a scent using herbs alone, I have found


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the way my oatmeal honey and milk soap smells without any added fragrance. 

Tiffany


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the way the oatmeal and honey smells, too. All my soaps smell that same way, which doesn't bother me, but when I give it as gifts, I was just thinking it would be nice to have some different scents. I guess I'll have to invest in some EOs if I want that. 

Thanks for the input!


----------

